
Ask HN: Are you interested in a very simple blogging platform? - pvsukale3
There exist a plethora of blogging platforms from WordPress to Ghost but most of the developers prefer just static blog engines like Jekyll, Hugo. But some people are even too lazy to do that too. So are you interested in a platform that is dead simple where you could just login, and write post in markdown, apply some tags and hit publish. Blog layout will be plain and super fast, no side crap. Just good old plain blogging.<p>Any suggestions?
======
inputcoffee
How would this be different from Medium?

I love Medium, so I think it is a good idea. But is the idea to recreate
Medium?

The only feature you would need to add is the ability to customize CSS.

But you would be providing lifetime free hosting, and the ability to have
one's own URL. For free. Is that worth it to you?

~~~
pvsukale3
No, I was thinking like very simple plain text, fast loading blog . profile
where you can have customizable pages ( about, work ,etc) links (github, fb ,
twitter ) and your recent and top posts. search . yeah will enable people to
point custom domain to their homepage.

~~~
inputcoffee
This is potentially interesting but as you note, it sounds very similar to
what is out there.

I think the high order bit is if you are going to provide free hosting or not.
($0)

If you will charge, then how much will you charge ($5, $10, $15, or $20).

Then you can compare features in your price point but, as you point out, there
is just so much out there. If I wanted to do what you are saying, I would just
get on wordpress.com and pick a theme and post. Or else blogger.com, and
update the CSS to something post 1990s.

~~~
pvsukale3
here are my thoughts: Charge:0$ for hosting

costs ? allow people to post a href text link ad at the bottom for a premium
charge. It won't affect the flow. Won't slow it down. or get blocked in ad
blocker.

If traffic amount increases will allow more people to post links but only one
link per page.

edit: grammar

------
gigatexal
Yup. Got a PoC?

~~~
pvsukale3
No, working on it. Was very demotivated.

But thanks! getting back to work.

~~~
gigatexal
Keep at it man!

